Ask HN: Algolia or Elastic search? Which one is the best for a search product - xkbd
======
redox_
(I'm working at Algolia) The answer I'm used to provide when people ask me
this question is the one our CTO posted on Quora a few years ago:

[https://www.quora.com/How-does-Elasticsearch-relate-and-
or-c...](https://www.quora.com/How-does-Elasticsearch-relate-and-or-compare-
to-Algolias-Search-as-a-service)

 _tldr;_ Algolia's focus is on consumer-grade & user-facing search (searchbar
like you would have on Amazon, IMDB, Twitch, Medium.com, quora, ...) while
ES's sweet spot is on indexing billions of documents (or lines of logs) and
provide rich dashboarding & aggregation capabilities (like a monitoring
dashboard with their ELK stack). Recently, ES released a beta of "App Search"
which seems to target more and more the user-facing search bars.

Here are also a few resources to help get you an idea:

* from Doug Turnbull, author of "Relevant Search" & ES expert: [https://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2016/06/01/thoughts-o...](https://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2016/06/01/thoughts-on-algolia/)

* from an Algolia & ES user: [https://medium.com/@matayoshi.mariano/elasticsearch-vs-algol...](https://medium.com/@matayoshi.mariano/elasticsearch-vs-algolia-96364f5567a3)

* from the Algolia FAQ: [https://www.algolia.com/doc/faq/why/what-makes-algolia-diffe...](https://www.algolia.com/doc/faq/why/what-makes-algolia-different-than-elasticsearch-or-solr/)

* from the Algolia blog: [https://blog.algolia.com/?s=comparing+algolia+elasticsearch](https://blog.algolia.com/?s=comparing+algolia+elasticsearch)

~~~
xkbd
Also, can you give me list of top sites using Algolia to power their search?

~~~
schappim
Perhaps you should visit the front page of algolia.com ....

